

Ask HN: Best sales articles and tips for people w/o sales experience - andys627

Here's a start:<p>me Mark Suster's blog's section on sales is pretty awesome!
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/on-selling/<p>ankeshk Not an article. But a book recommendation.
How I raised myself from failure to success in selling. By Frank Bettger.
http://www.amazon.com/Raised-Myself-Failure-Success-Selling/...<p>superchihuahua - Hello! I´ve had the same problem and I´ve tried to collect some of these tips on how to sell and market on my website: http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-ideas/#Selling
Ive read a lot of books on selling and marketing and Ive tried to summarize these into concrete solutions!
======
shabda
Doesn really answer your questions but here is useful quora thread.

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-sales-
books?q=sales+b...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-sales-
books?q=sales+book)

